# Rate cuts work!!!! Proved with Science!!!!!



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Uber just emailed this wonder of modern statistics to Tucson drivers as evidence that "rate cuts work":










Well, as they say, there are lies, damned lies, and statistics... but Uber doesn't even bother with that, they just put out a meaningless graph with no numbers on it.

Look, we drew a second column that is bigger than the first column!

Only absolute morons, with no grasp of math, would find such a "graph" convincing.

...but then again, if you're willing to drive at these rates, you are already math-challenged.

I'm willing to bet, too, that Uber emailed the same graph to drivers in other cities, and changed nothing but the city name at the top. It's that kind of personally-tailored BS that shows how much they really care.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

In fact I bet they recycled the graph from a previous rate cut, because I just noticed the mouse over says "peak hours 2015"

Now that's funny!


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Imagine how much more Uber drivers will be making when rates get cut to $0.10 / mile; $0.05 /minute. 

"Earn $250,000 a year driving for Uber."


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow....just Wow is all I got. What a piece these schlumps over there are thinking this type of graph is convincing. How dumb do they think we are?


----------



## Tucson Uber Partner (Jun 9, 2015)

LOL, I just saw that you beat me to it in posting this... but check out https://uberpeople.net/threads/unbelievable-misinformation-from-uber.64710/ anyhow.


----------



## Tucson Uber Partner (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's the graphic they copied it from:


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

rickybobby said:


> Wow....just Wow is all I got. What a piece these schlumps over there are thinking this type of graph is convincing. How dumb do they think we are?


Honestly, this looks just like every graph Uber ever posted, ever. No actual data whatsoever, just an arrow pointed upwards. "This way to the Egress!"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rate cuts work! Proved with science! 

Yup, it is science, allright, Rocket Science. Uber must think that we are a bunch of Rocket Scientists if it thinks that we believe its claptrap. This goes double for the Operations Manager on this forum who might as well have admitted that Uber is well aware that "lower rates means higher earnings" is bullpuckey.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Krishna said:


> Uber just emailed this wonder of modern statistics to Tucson drivers as evidence that "rate cuts work":


Did a preschooler make this graph?


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

EX_ said:


> Did a preschooler make this graph?


Sometimes I think Uber's regional offices must be staffed by people who couldn't get jobs driving for Uber.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

EX_ said:


> Did a preschooler make this graph?


Uber doesn't even bother using bogus statistics anymore like they did to justify last year's rate cuts.

They figured out it was just easier to give a 5 year old child in Tucson some candy to make this graph than trying to manipulate the numbers to make their claims somewhat believable.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Substitute "Tucson Partner Earnings" at the top with Driver Turnover and it might be accurate.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Superunknown said:


> Uber doesn't even bother using bogus statistics anymore like they did to justify last year's rate cuts.
> 
> They figured out it was just easier to give a 5 year old child in Tucson some candy to make this graph than trying to manipulate the numbers to make their claims somewhat believable.


LMAO!!
Must've been "Take Your Kids To Work Day" when they published this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tucson Uber Partner said:


> Here's the graphic they copied it from:


Shhhhhhhh 
. . .
You'll scare the investors.

Don't dispute " TECHNOLOGY ".


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

20% Growth? Of what? 20% more bs.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

secretadmirer said:


> 20% Growth? Of what? 20% more bs.


The smurf penis on the right is 20% longer than the smurf penis on the left.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

fixed it


----------



## Tulsamike (Aug 25, 2015)

With the rates now you are lucky , and I mean lucky to make $12 or so per hour GROSS, take out fuel,etc,etc.... is not not even work it, We get min.s ever so often at 12,14,18 and more a hour, really you have to back pay me at $14 a hour... what about the " You want to make $25 a hour " .... oh yeah well that is really not happening unless you only work 3x + surge.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Earnings per what? Hour or week? Is the earnings growth based on the number of rides increasing or the number of hours worked to compensate? Are the earnings at the base rate or from drivers waiting to go online when it surges? They know these things - they can see what the average billed mile is - if the billed mile is higher, drivers are likely earning more by holding off until the rate goes up. 

Just like a prism, they point the light through every angle until a perfect rainbow appears on the other side.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

That's just the thing....Travis thinks we're all idiots. Why else would we be driving for pennies. 
We're obviously uneducated and incapable of getting a respectable job.
We didn't create a brilliant ride share app...
See u fellas on the road.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2016)

It's the company that is testing you to see if you have the courage to stand up and fight back. I understand it's hard, we all have to survive but this is what America is about. Exploiting the desperate, they know we won't stand up so we let them take advantage of us. Truly one of the saddest exploits going on in because the company loves to deceive everybody while they make money!


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> That's just the thing....Travis thinks we're all idiots. Why else would we be driving for pennies.
> We're obviously uneducated and incapable of getting a respectable job.
> We didn't create a brilliant ride share app...
> See u fellas on the road.


We're obviously uneducated and can't do math.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Krishna said:


> Sometimes I think Uber's regional offices must be staffed by people who couldn't get jobs driving for Uber.


Or they were drivers but got demoted to Uber operational offices.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> Wow....just Wow is all I got. What a piece these schlumps over there are thinking this type of graph is convincing. How dumb do they think we are?


How dumb do we think Uber is? Many drivers are still providing free rides. So why would they pay more if they don't need to?


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

How does it benefit UBER to reduce rates which also cuts into their commission? 

My guess is we do infact get more customers and might even be making more money/hour before adding expenses. But more miles means more expense which affects only the drivers.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

saucy05 said:


> How does it benefit UBER to reduce rates which also cuts into their commission?
> 
> My guess is we do infact get more customers and might even be making more money/hour before adding expenses. But more miles means more expense which affects only the drivers.


Uber benefits from more rides overall, because they get their $1.60 in addition to the commission. So really their share per ride is larger with shorter trips than long ones.

And they don't care at all whether drivers make or lose money.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Just wondering if Uber passed there own background check. The idea of lower rates to make more$$$ seems they forgot to tell us oh by the way we hired 300 more drivers. Finger prints please all the way to Travis himself


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

TRIP FREQUENCY * EARNINGS/TRIP = PARTNER EARNINGS

Trip Frequency = was already maxed out.
Earnings/Trip = has decreased with the rate cuts. 

We cut the variable "Earnings/Trip" in order to increase a variable (Trip Frequency) that was already at or near maximum efficiency. = PARTNER EARNINGS DECLINE!

the truth is that rates were cut because Uber can see that they will gain by further saturating/attempting to monopolize the market, while doing so without sustaining enough of a loss in driver workforce as to penalize the tactic. 

The only 'partners' that gain here are the actual partners, not the laborers driving.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> How does it benefit UBER to reduce rates which also cuts into their commission?
> 
> My guess is we do infact get more customers and might even be making more money/hour before adding expenses. But more miles means more expense which affects only the drivers.


I think Uber thinks in the grand scheme of things that in the long run, when they have slyly raised the booking fee to a higher level consistently over years that they will have a higher profit vs drivers. However, they don't appear to understand that for the long trips they are losing potential profit do to the rates being less over the totality of the long fares. I really do think that they simply want to make more than drivers somehow and that's by having ridiculously low rates and going for broke on the shorter rides.

On the minimum rides, by colluding with Lyft(which I know they are because both of these companies have added it almost at the same exact time and rates which is illegal btw) they will surely have made more money than drivers and I really think that's always in the back of their mind. They just want to have a higher profit than drivers, they don't really want to make a profit for the company. I think Travis thinks he's being a good CEO in that regard.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> fixed it
> View attachment 31100


Should be 40% decline, at least in my market.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Over the past 24 hours ... my booking fees have ranged from $1.30 - $3.84 ... with no apparent rhyme or reason why 1 pax gets $1.30 & others pay $3.84


----------



## Men Van Tran (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's a confirmation from FUber: "Ah! About the chart! Glad you drivers catched that. We thought you don't know how to read and write. Sorry guys....mis-spelled investors as partners. 20% increase of profit for Uber and its investors. But, wait a minute, we was right. Investors are also our partners aren't they? Back on the road!"

The end!


----------

